# Epping Forest District Council Emergency Centre



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2006)

The future of the bunker is uncertain and although the airfield management are keen to preserve every historical building on site, even including pillboxes, this land is up for development and unless an industrial or commercial use can be found for the bunker it is likely to be demolished along with the decontamination centre alongside. There is also fuel supply building nearby, hangers and other buildings.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 20, 2006)

I just have!

I am so pleased to find this website for 5 years me and mate have been doing this with no outlet or knowledge of like minded individuals!


----------



## LittleMadam (Feb 2, 2006)

hi guys,

I have to just say - Spitfire, you are coming up with some great great stuff. I now have a problem. My OH is getting sulky with my fascination for all things abandoned. I was hoping to do a load of driving round this weekend. But it aint gonna happen!

Wish i had a car.....!!!

I go to North Weald all the time but have never noticed those buildings. 

Have you been to Foulness Island yet Spitfire?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 3, 2006)

Tas, you want to be carefull he might leave you for your love of a old building!

As for sites I have loads up my sleeve...

I really want to go to foulness but I havent as yet been too busy!


----------



## strutty (Feb 8, 2007)

hello just wondering if anyone can tell me if this place still exists? or has been demolished by now?  thanks..


----------



## Ether (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be interested in more info about this site if anyone has any ?

Ether


----------



## markr (Feb 9, 2007)

its still there... but be quick!

funnily enough i'm going back in a week or so if you want a look round it..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Spitfire!

Ta for the "heads up" on this one. I've been to the market at North Weald, and never noticed this place. Sounds like it might be worth a look! 

Lb


----------



## strutty (Feb 11, 2007)

hello everyone thanks for letting me know this place was still there, as i payed a visit to the site on saturday with bob 4130 and another friend.. even with the busy market just across the road no one took any notice to what we were up too..  

here some pics i manged too get of my sim card before it decided to corrupt which meant i lost quite a few  















































if you plan on visiting this site i suggest you take some powerful torchs as it pitch black inside! 






this building is also in the same grounds and seems alot older. its sealed with sheet of metal over the entrance.. if anyone has been in before or if anyone does.. i like to see some pics  thanks..


----------



## Ether (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!

I will be making the effort very shortly to get down there and take some pictures


----------



## Lone Explorer (Feb 12, 2007)

>



not seen a keyboard like for year. had them at school remember had at Owl icon.


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Epping Forest District Council Emergency Centr*

It's not a keyboard... it's a BBC Micro by the look of it


----------



## strutty (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Epping Forest District Council Emergency Centr*

before the chav's got in..

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/e/epping_forest/index.html


----------



## ching chong (Feb 12, 2007)

the one in norwich looks a diffrent lay out


----------



## strutty (Feb 12, 2007)

ching chong;10401; said:


> the one in norwich looks a diffrent lay out



hello ching chong just wondering if u have been inside the one in norwich? or if you can get inside? as i know where it is  

thanks


----------



## Ether (Feb 24, 2007)

*Epping District Emergency Bunker*

Went with Kongzi, Fieldym and Dab to this bunker today to check it out. Its a superb hardened bunker on the edge of North Weald airfield. 

The walls and doors are all about a foot thick solid concrete, someones set fire to it in the past and its suffered from a serious trashing unfortunatly. Still a great little explore.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys. Love that blue one of the instruction chart thingy & that sunflower/face is just bizarre!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## kongzi (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice pics chaps!  
My question is -what the heck are those weird heads?!! 
So, it looks like you've found the ideal holiday home!! 

Lb


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 25, 2008)

nice pic's!! me & a friend went there the other week only to dicover this has been demolised & all that's left is a pile of rubble!!


----------

